# Aero playing with his feather



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Haha I caught him playing with his feather Sorry there such crappy photos he wouldnt hold still for me to get a good shot.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

also i must say i have toilet paper in my room to clean up Aero poop


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

How cute!!!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks every feather he lost today he had to play with it and then hed get mad if i tried to take his feather away


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Haha, Arnella does this too... she'll hold onto that feather & carry it around with her. She's like a dog with a bone. Aero and Arnie have lots in common


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Belinda said:


> Haha, Arnella does this too... she'll hold onto that feather & carry it around with her. She's like a dog with a bone. Aero and Arnie have lots in common


haha they do have lots in common


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ha ha my Lucky is the same  she loves feathers 
I think i have toilet paper every where lol messy they are lol


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

What is birds obsession with feathers? lol my two love them too, youd think being covered in them wud mean that their own feathers wudnt fascinate them haha. you twiddle a feather in ur hand n theyre on you XD then they like to run to the edge of my desk and drop them off >.>


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

lol what cute pictures of Aero! Cindy is the same with feathers, if I try to take them away from her she get's really mad!


----------



## pknight1120 (Feb 9, 2011)

LOL, My babies havent shown much interest yet, but they havent had their first molt yet... Rambo, however, my blue and gold macaw, just went thru his first mold and every time a down feather would float thru the air, he would just stare it at like he was trying to figure out what it was, its funny to watch. He also plays with his .. Needless to say, during a macaw molt, the entire living room is COVERED.


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

lol I bet it would cover everything! I've always wanted a big parrot but I'm afraid it would hurt or kill a smaller bird.


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

I think that all birds loves to play with their feathers  My loves too


----------

